
Don’t Take My DataCamp Course, There Must be Consequences for Sexual Assault - disgruntledphd2
https://noamross.github.io/datacamp-sexual-assault/
======
asdfiovewfd
"danced inappropriately and made uninvited physical contact with another
employee" seems a bit vague. What actually happened?

~~~
SiempreViernes
That is the description made by DataCamp in their post trying to bury the
issue as well as possible. Meanwhile, the other side tries to keep the
description general out of respect for the victim, presumably seeking to not
spark a discussion over the details of their clothing and demeanour.

Apparently the exact details are serious enough that they could gather a 100
signatures on a letter about it and DataCamp itself felt they could not simply
remain silent.

~~~
aerojoe23
It would be better to have more explicit details. The post says we should get
this guys fired. Then what does he do? Find another job. The post from DC
doesn't say the executive's name. If new employers call DC to ask what
happened, they won't tell them because they could be sued for slander. The
trend has been to fire people who get into trouble like this. But should a
company pass judgement on someone like that. How much evidence should it
require to destroy a person's livelyhood.

If there is evidence DC should hand it over to the police, suspend the
executive. Then fire them when the charges stick. Corporations shouldn't be
dealing in justice.

If there is evidence I'm more than happy to boycott a co, but if we're asking
the public to pass judgement, they should have the evidence.

------
benjohnson
This belongs in the courts where the act, evidence, defense and outcome can be
heard by all.

We're supposed to form/not-form a mob based a description so broad that could
very well encompass the behaviors of Joe Biden to Bill Clinton and everything
in between.

This trial by sketchy-facts is not fair to the accused or the victim or to
anybody that's pressured to make a decision about this.

------
amrrs
It's really a bold move by Noam, considering that his contract with Datacamp
doesn't let him pull out the course. Sending out this message after he's put
so much effort in creating a course that could provide him lifetime royalty
for every course that's taken.

~~~
TAForObvReasons
> I retain IP and the right to post it elsewhere, but grant DC a perpetual,
> non-exclusive license to the course material in return for royalties.

He is still free to monetize it how he sees fit. DC could choose not to post
the material, but that seems to be his endgoal.

[https://twitter.com/noamross/status/1117050638955892742](https://twitter.com/noamross/status/1117050638955892742)

------
bogons
my feeling is that there isn’t enough detail in the original datacamp note or
this article to support the case that someone should be fired. it’s barbaric
to crucify someone based on sentiment and presumption when no one is aware of
the specifics.

------
peter_retief
The "consequences" could be training, workshops, counseling and possibly a
disciplinary. My wife consults to organizations on managing workplace sexual
harassment. There do need to be consequences but also to understand how
damaging this behaviour is

